# Night Vision mushroom hunting?



## dansiefert

I'm new to the site and until about 2 years ago didn't even know what morels were. I really haven't found many but I look as much as I can(I live in pacific near 6 Flags). I plan on looking a lot this year was looking for a unfair advantage.

I have a nice set of 3rd gen night vision goggles was wondering if that with a light source such as uv would make them pop.

Or if any light source color(blue,red,yellow,uv,ir) would help l. Thanks!!


----------



## pheasantz

LOL this is taking it to the extreme. Let us know if you get it to work


----------



## dansiefert

Trust me I'm going nuts this year. I have a few leads and I'm getting a boat load.


----------



## pheasantz

where are you located?


----------



## dansiefert

Pacific missouri


----------



## pheasantz

oh darn, i wish you were closer i could use a morel hunting buddy


----------



## kc rm hunter

I heard the night morels taste better....is that true?? lol


----------



## dansiefert

I am by no means of a morel snob. Ill take whatever I can get. I hear story's of people getting trash bags full. I spend hours and hours and while last season found like 10,this year is going to be different


----------



## missourishroommate

I wish you the best of luck Siefert! Get out there now and find those recently deceased elms. The ones with the bark just starting to pull away from the trunk. If you live by any big rivers go check out the bottom areas along the river where the cottonwoods, maples, and sycamore grow and see if you can find any that have been snapped off or tipped over.Find a way to mark or remember where these indicatorrs are and go back when you know shrooms are poppin' !

Believe me it is worth the time to scout them out! Once the shrooms are up time is crutial and wandering aimlessly won't get it done.


Good luck ShroomMates!
Mitch


----------



## missourishroommate

Hey KCRM, nice to see you on the boards again buddy! I hope you and yours are doing great! 

Mitch


----------



## super picker

Night Morels are the best! Very little compition. Won't be long KCMO! And MissouriShroomMate good info for the newbie, follow that sir and I promise you will find more than 10 this year.


----------



## coyotewinds

" Ill take whatever I can get". Go online find out about them shroom's. you don't want to eat them poisonous ones really. 
I've hunted em for 30 some yrs. I also heard of the fall --- Morrels or "False Morrels"I hear ya not supposed to eat em. Poisonous! I should have looked em up online though. But good luck this year we down here in central Ky. been getting the rain. I bet this gonna be a good year. with plenty of moisture. I got the fever!


----------



## dansiefert

I meant any morel I can get** I have tried other edible missouri mushrooms and wasn't impressed. I don't pick any other kind and the false morels I don't think are that similar. 

I think my problem was I always got a late start. When I see dandy lions and it heats up around here(we got the moisture) I will be hunting


----------



## kc rm hunter

Hey you too Mitch.....hope you have a stellar season!!!!!!
And hope all you other shroomers have a great year!!


----------



## kc rm hunter

I'll go out on a limb and guess that the season will be a little late this year


----------



## super picker

By late KC RM do you mean mid april?


----------



## kc rm hunter

I just meant a week late to the normal in Missouri......just a guess by the cold fronts that keep coming down.The weather people keep adjusting the long rangers to accommodate the cooler than normal conditions.Just a hunch


----------



## shroom-man

Are you in Kansas City then KC RM Hunter? I live in Cameron, MO and I am getting impatient. I think you are right though, it looks like it is going to be a late season. Last year was great, I was finding them by mid march, but at this rate they may not be out for another 3 weeks. 

Has anyone found anything in MO yet??


----------



## super picker

I think we are looking at a more "normal" year. Most years in kcmo it has been my experience that 4/8---415 is about right for finding more than a few little ones in just the right micro climate. My records show good shropmin oicing some where in that 10or day or so period. I can almost walk into ceartian woods on 4/12 and oick most years. Last year was a freak start that had most picking by 3/20 in kcmo and the end nearing by 4/15 (meaning good shrooms in good quanity and quality) i hunted above I 80 before 7may last year. To me this year looks a tad bit ahead of normal i expect to see morel by 4/6 in kcmo and good picking by 4/13 .


----------



## kc rm hunter

Last year was a freak year,I found my biggest haul on the 29th of March here in KC north(big golds).In my past experience I've never found mushrooms in March,I know a few people do in my area but they are thumbnail greys.
There are no reports in Missouri that I'm aware of,Oklahomah is just starting.
April 6-10th is calling for the lows in the thirties which will halt all growth.I know how accurate the extended forcast is(not very),but this change in weather patterns......... to cool and wet seems to be pretty persistant so far.
Anywho...only time will tell and I hope it is a good season and that you find big gobs Super Picker and Shroom-man!!!!!!!!


----------



## super picker

I agree and if things go like the forcast shows we should be pickin and grinning about the same time we got to mail those checks in. 4/15/13 happy day and sad day


----------



## kc rm hunter

Here's a good flush I found last yer


----------



## pedro

KC nice clear photo and pile.


----------



## kc rm hunter

Thanks Pedro!!!!


----------



## shroom-man

Yes that is a nice looking bunch! You guys have my mouth watering already. My wife thinks that I am crazy because I can't get mushrooms off my mind. Can't help it though. I start dreamin' about the next season as soon as they dry up. I just hope we don't have a short season this year. Last year was so weird. The very last bunch I found was the third week in April. After that no more rain, til it was too hot. Pray for rain and good temps! I want to find them til June 

BTW is there a support group for mushroom-aholics? Cuz I think I need one. I think I'm getting the shakes.


----------



## kc rm hunter

Hang in there Shroom-man......not too long now!!!!!!!


----------



## veronica

My guess is that mushrooms will be very late this year.
I have read that a blacklight is best for night morel hunting?


----------



## mofarmgirl

I use to have the worst luck when hunting morels years ago. Just about gave up even trying. I use to just go out and walk all over trying to find them. But then I got smart and started doing some research! Where I am located, I look for Ash and Sycamore trees. For the past three years I have had the best morel hunting of my life! Although last year wasn't so great with all the dry spells. I am sooooo looking forward to this year and absolutely cannot wait for them to start popping their little heads up out of the ground! All winter long that is all I can think of is "hurry up snow and cold - bring on the warm spring rains". The best advice I can give anyone is to do some research. Look up Ash, Elm and Sycamore tree information online - get to know what these trees look like. Go out to the woods early and start scoping them out, tie some yellow tape around a branch so you can locate it later when it comes time to hunt. Once you know WHERE to look and WHEN to look, you'll never be the same! Also, when you begin to look for morels around your trees start from a few yards back away from the tree and start looking around as you walk in towards the trunk. Morels don't just grow right next to the trunks of trees. Always circle around the whole base of the tree and a few yards out. Really research those trees, the time you take to learn their characteristics will pay off big time!


----------



## kc rm hunter

Yep...it's a late year already.Normally we'd be getting reports of southern Missouri finds.Then with this next cool-down will delay a little more.Just like I predicted Super Picker!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## kc rm hunter

I meant alot of southern missouri finds...not just one or two


----------



## shroom-man

I am okay with late. Well not really, just don't have a choice. It is really gonna suck if it gets hot on us soon though. Have there been many finds in MO yet?

Been out a few times over the last week, but no luck. Everything still looks really brown. Thought maybe the rain would green it up, but perhaps the ground temp is still too low. I did see some reports for KC area. Have you been looking yet KC Hunter? Also where should I look to find early spots. I have some pretty decent mid season spots (picked almost 200 last year). Have always have a lot of trouble finding that first one. Usually takes me a week after all of my buddies have found theirs. Where do they come up first??


----------



## feral boy

To get back to the original subject -- I don't believe morels glow under UV. Also, in Italy mushroom hunters have been known to hunt at night, and a good number of them have died, falling off cliffs in the dark. 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/08/30/mushroom-hunter-massacre-_n_699595.html
Seems to be a more likely outcome here in Missouri than finding any in the dark.


----------



## kc rm hunter

I found a baby grey in KC today....they come in the river bottoms first  Cold trip in the boat and it was SNOWING!!!


----------



## kc rm hunter




----------



## treii28

I intend to play with UV this season to see if there's any way to use it to assist with night hunting. I'll post details if anything works.


----------



## joemoris

Tried it with Uv/blacklight four years ago. No picked specimens fluoresced. Hope you find a way to make it work. I'll be at Busch Wildlife CA tomorrow at 7:12 in a car with for sale sign looking to pick ')


----------

